# monocled cobra morphs



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

ive been looking at different morphs of naja kaouthia and am struggling to find which genes are dominant and which are recessive and whick are base morphs and which are combos the ones ive seen are

sunsets
suphan
blizzard
amel
albino
banded
granite
orange pastel
golds
sunglows

are these base morphs or are some of them combos and if so what combos and as stated above which genes are dominant and which are recessive


----------

